# what is the perfect home defense handgun?



## Country_Dodge_Boy (Aug 31, 2010)

ok im new here and i have a few questions first besides a 12 ga pump what is the ideal gun for home defense i have always been taught that anything less than a .40 is a waste but my wife wants a handgun with little to no recoil what would be the best gun for her and what type of ammo should i use for the .40 cal im looking at? 

all info is appreciated thank you.

C_D_B


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Get a 9mm from any manufacture. One that she likes the feel of. If possible rent one at the range and let her try it out first. Ammo for the 9mm/.40cal Speer Gold Dots. That's what I use as they feed good and are accurate in my pistols. :smt033


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

Let her shoot and/or handle some pistols first. She may prefer a simple DA revolver instead of an auto-loader. Make sure she can load, re-load, rack slides, work hammers or safeties before buying. Don't get a caliber smaller than a 9mm or 38 special, although with practice she could probably handle more powerful loads. Heavier guns have less recoil than lightweight guns. Lightweight guns carry better, so you've both got to find a medium that you can live with (or just buy several guns like most of us do!)


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The best advice I could give is go fire as many of the guns you are considering as you possibly can. Rent at the range or borrow from friends, if you can. It's difficult, at best, to try to make a decision solely based on reading literature, getting free advice on the internet or even handling pistols in a store. Being able to actually fire a gun is the best way to determine what feels best and shoots best for you. Everyone has a different opinion about which guns are the best. It will ultimately depend on your intended use of the gun, how it feels in your hand, amount you want to spend, etc.


----------



## Country_Dodge_Boy (Aug 31, 2010)

i would like to thank all that have replied so far i know for a fact that i prefer the xd-40 but i will deffinatly try to help my wife find her perfect gun



C_D_B


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

For my money, the best home defense 'hand gun' is a 410 gage shot gun from Sears. It has plenty of stopping power, it aims instinctively, and it does not over-penetrate. Very little training is required to be effective, and the barrel of a shotgun (even if not fired) is an enormous deterrent.

A 12 gage is good too, but the 410 is less intimidating to handle and they can be fairly cheap to purchase.

Then you can pick your pistol for carry defense.

If you insist on a pistol for home defense, then get one with a flashlight attachment. It will make the gun safer and you don't have to carry the flashlight very far so the added weight will not be an issue.

I just checked and it appears that Sears no longer sells shot guns.

Gander Mountain does and carries the H & R in 410 (and 20 gage) for $129.00.

See: http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...l_Choke_Hardwood_Stock&aID=510D5&merchID=4006

Also: http://www.hr1871.com/Firearms/Shotguns/pardnerYouth.asp


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Packard said:


> For my money, the best home defense 'hand gun' is a 410 gage shot gun from Sears. *It has plenty of stopping power*, it aims instinctively, and it does not over-penetrate. * Very little training is required to be effective,* and *the barrel of a shotgun (even if not fired) is an enormous deterrent.*


I'm sorry, but this is VERY dangerous advice.

*Stopping power* - There's no such thing as stopping power. To neutralize a threat, the only things that works is to lower blood pressure to the point where they cannot function or hit the Central Nervous System disabling the aggressors ability to respond.

*Training* - Advocating anything less than consistent, frequent training is akin to saying that a shotgun doesn't need to be aimed to be effective. It's dangerous and may get someone killed.

*Deterrents* - If someone is in your home, they've passed the line of deterring. They're in your home, they most likely know you're there... they're not there to ask for a cup of sugar. Neutralize the threat with extreme prejudice.

Not trying to single you out Packard, but there's far more to defending ones health and home in the event of an intruder than counting on hardware to make up for software (training). My wife and I have a very specific set of plans in the event someone breaks into our home. We practice it, we talk about "what if's" and we train with our weapons to the point of comfortable proficiency in broad daylight and near darkness. To do anything less is inviting a tragedy.

Zhur


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

A shotgun is always a safer alternative to the hand gun for home defense in my opinion. It is easier to aim, steadier on aim, and is a greater deterrent than a handgun will ever be.

While you cannot wear a shotgun on hip with a holster for carry concealed, it is a eminently reasonable weapon for the home where it can be stored in a convenient location for rapid deployment.

Here is an interesting discussion of the merits of handguns vs shotguns: http://blog.timesunion.com/tomking/shotgun-vs-pistol-for-home-defense/38/


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Packard said:


> A shotgun is always a safer alternative to the hand gun for home defense in my opinion. It is easier to aim, steadier on aim, and is a greater deterrent than a handgun will ever be.
> 
> While you cannot wear a shotgun on hip with a holster for carry concealed, it is a eminently reasonable weapon for the home where it can be stored in a convenient location for rapid deployment.
> 
> Here is an interesting discussion of the merits of handguns vs shotguns: Shotgun Vs Pistol for home defense - Tom King - Gun Talk - timesunion.com - Albany NY


I tried to bullet point it out for you using the bolded sections of your post. You may have missed my intent. I have both a pistol and a long gun at the ready in my home (rifle goes in the safe every morning until I get home). I was pointing out that some of the things you mentioned are dangerous. The term stopping power is a misnomer (please see below*or above, depending on how you have the forum settings* if you didn't already). Advocating "very little training" is down right dangerous, as it is the only thing that'll keep your bacon safe when the shit goes south. As for the deterrents, well, like I said earlier... there should be no deterrent, they made their choice.

I also saw on the link you posted about advocating "racking the shotgun" to deter the intruder. Well, if it's an armed intruder, you've now lost the element of surprise. They now know where you are in relation to them and now have an advantage.

One other thing... if you haven't already (that goes for everyone) take a good look at your home in relation to where you'd probably be during a home invasion at different times of the day/night. How often would you have to be aiming your weapon towards the neighbors home or towards the street? How many windows intersect that point of aim? (windows don't stop bullets, even .410's). There's far more involved in successfully defending your home than click-click boom. You always have to consider over penetration, location of neighbors, and the street as every bullet you send out has your future tied to it, one way or the other. It could save your future, or it could end it for all extensive purposes.

Ok, two other things... long guns may be easier to aim, but they're also easier (longer) to snatch away if you're suddenly not up to the task of pulling the trigger. (no, I do NOT recommend anyone "clear" their home if they know there's an intruder). That being said, if you have to move from a controlled area of the home, a handgun allows much easier movement and ability to track a target in a confined area (hallways, corners, stairs).

If you (anyone) hasn't had any professional training, please do so, it's worth every penny! I guarantee that they won't advocate "the sound should scare them away" in any way, shape or form.

Stay Safe.


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

Country_Dodge_Boy said:


> ok im new here and i have a few questions first besides a 12 ga pump what is the ideal gun for home defense i have always been taught that anything less than a .40 is a waste but my wife wants a handgun with little to no recoil what would be the best gun for her and what type of ammo should i use for the .40 cal im looking at?
> 
> all info is appreciated thank you.
> 
> C_D_B


FWIW, my wife uses and is very comfortable with a Sig P226 Elite 9mm. The HD ammo is Speer Gold Dot 147g JHP. The magazine holds 15 +1. I like the 9mm as well and I also have a Sig P220 Elite Dark .45 with 2 loaded magazines. Get what she is comfortable with and will not be afraid to use if she has to fire.


----------



## sig225 (Aug 30, 2010)

For home defense you want a weapon that can be handled easily in tight quarters. Remember, most home invasions occur when returning home, or an intruder entering in the dark hours of the night.
Shotguns are great, (anyone can shoot a wall) but a handgun will give you a little better shot placement, if you have any type of experience with firearms. You also want to select a weapon YOU CAN CONTROL ...... :draw:
Bigger is not always better. I have .38 special 9mm and .45 ACP ..... and would trust my life to any one of those ....... :smt023
As always ...... it comes down to "shot placement". Choose what you are comfortable with, be it shotgun or handgun.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

zhurdan said:


> I tried to bullet point it out for you using the bolded sections of your post. You may have missed my intent. I have both a pistol and a long gun at the ready in my home (rifle goes in the safe every morning until I get home). I was pointing out that some of the things you mentioned are dangerous. The term stopping power is a misnomer (please see below*or above, depending on how you have the forum settings* if you didn't already). Advocating "very little training" is down right dangerous, as it is the only thing that'll keep your bacon safe when the shit goes south. As for the deterrents, well, like I said earlier... there should be no deterrent, they made their choice.
> 
> I also saw on the link you posted about advocating "racking the shotgun" to deter the intruder. Well, if it's an armed intruder, you've now lost the element of surprise. They now know where you are in relation to them and now have an advantage.
> 
> ...


In my opinion, to be functionally trained for home defense the home owner would need to put a bullet in the black on a man sized target at 10 to 15 feet reliably.

With a pistol it would take many sessions at the range and frequent periodic visits to the range to maintain that level of proficiency.

On the other hand I taught my sister (a non-shooter) to hit the black with a small shotgun reliably in a single two hour session(I can't remember if it was a .410 or a 20 gage). That included teaching her how to load and handle the weapon safely.

So when I said "minimal" training, I was speaking relative to pistol shooting which has a much larger learning curve for most people and a much higher demand for maintenance for most.

The issues against a shot gun is that it is easier to knock out of your hands (don't let the bad guy get that close), and it is tougher to maneuver in tight spaces (keep the weapon aimed down in front of you and that is not an issue as I would with a handgun until I came across an actual target).

So you can make arguments for a handgun or for a shotgun, but for the reasons I gave (less required training, superior stopping power) I think the shotgun holds the edge over a handgun.

Addendum: I have a large, alert and territorial dog so it is nearly impossible for someone to break into my house without my having an early warning (and sufficient time to grab a long gun).


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

All things aside Packard, work with what works for you. That's why I brought up for everyone to consider their surroundings. In my home in particular, the long gun is meant to be stationary/barricaded. There's just too many corners and doors when you get towards my bedroom to move with a long gun (and it's a 10.5" AR!!!)

I will say though that the cursory "two hours" of training really aren't sufficient, and I'm sure you realize that. When people get scared, those two hours on the range aren't going to be the first thing they remember. Luckily for most of us, the likelihood of a home invasion is pretty low, but unfortunately, I don't see that being the norm much longer. 

Stay safe.

P.S. Oh and stop saying "stopping power" PLEEEEEASE!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

The "perfect gun" is the one readily available when you need it with which you can hit the target at which you are are aiming. That will be a different model gun for different people.


----------



## firediver (Sep 15, 2010)

Really depend on what you like and then what your wife likes. For a lady its what doesn't kick back so much. My wife shoots a S&W MP compact 9mm and feels really comfortable shooting it. As far as whats the best caliber for home defense, that answer can be argued all day long. Think about how it's going to be used, close range 5-20 feet under normal situations. Any caliber at those ranges will work, specially if the bullet is put where it needs to go.


----------

